# Wtf? Hydracloric Acid....



## TylerD (26/1/14)

Check the ingredients. Wow.
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=268406444


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/1/14)

oh yah ....NOT


----------



## Silver (27/1/14)

Crazy indeed. 

I checked out hydrochloric acid on wikipedia and found the following paragraph lower down on the page

Many chemical reactions involving hydrochloric acid are applied in the production of food, food ingredients, and food additives. Typical products include aspartame, fructose, citric acid, lysine, hydrolyzed vegetable protein as food enhancer, and in gelatin production. Food-grade (extra-pure) hydrochloric acid can be applied when needed for the final product.[6][17]

Also, on that wikipedia page they say that hydrochloric acid in low concentrations is an irritant. Maybe this is what its used for in the spray. I assume its at a very low concentration. 

Crazy nonetheless. But i suppose half the foods we buy daily have some crazy substances in them that would make our hair stand on end if we knew what they were.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew (27/1/14)

Hydrochloric acid... for ultimate throat hit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

